# After all these years, I bought a sewing machine.



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 20, 2017)

When I was growing up my Mom and Grandma sewed everything. For some reason I just wasn't interested. I did learn to crochet and embroider a bit. Nothing elaborate. My thing was cooking, baking,crafts,gardening, painting and puttering in my home.  After I was married my Mom made all the curtains for the house we had built. In later years when Dad passed away and she came to live with us she still did the sewing. I guess you would call this an impulse buy. I saw this machine sitting on the shelf and thought to myself. I've gotten away with it for many years maybe I should learn. I didn't exactly get to much support from my family. My daughter said,bring it back Mom I'll do the sewing. My son said throw it in the back of the truck and I'll drive you to the store so you can return it. The hubby grunted and asked what it costs. Now I am determined as ever. It comes with a CD and found the model on YouTube. Between the two I hopefully will be able to at least fill the bobbin by this weekend. I might try a pillow case as my first project. Mom is turning over in her grave.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Good for you.  I moved into an apartment and there were no curtains or drapes or anything on the windows.

So I measured up one bedroom window and bought off the shelf window curtains or drapes.  After measuring up I took them to  a seamstress to have them shortened.  Turned out nice.  She only charged me $40.00.

However, one day there was a yard sale across the road and there was a sewing machine there, so I bought it.  I had watched my mother sew as a child so I basically knew how it worked.  The machine was great.  All the accessories were there.

So I set about sewing the curtains for the rest of the windows. I was really pleased with the results.  It's not that hard to do and your machine is a lot later model than mine. I will send a picture when I get a chance. I even have sheers so I can open the curtains during the day and it's more private.

A sewing machine is very handy.  Now I can shorten slacks I buy off the shelf without having to go to a tailor to get measured up.  I even do my friends slacks.  And I do small projects like making cases for my cell phones and tablets.

A very rewarding hobby.  Don't listen to anyone else.  Go for it.  By the way I am male and probably the only one in my apartment block with a sewing machine.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 20, 2017)

Camper, when my son was in the 8th grade he made himself a ski hat on my mom's sewing machine. The kids liked it and he made some to sell,as I remember he made quite a bit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2017)

My mother used to work in a factory making clothes for dolls when she was young.  She had an old fashioned sewing machine when I was young the kind with the big foot pedal.  When I was a teen she tried to teach me and I had no interest at all.

  Years back when I was still working I bought a small sewing machine similar to yours Ruth, and it's been in the basement in a zippered plastic bag for years now.  I tried to learn on my own, and I did make a set of kitchen curtains, but it took me forever and lots of frustration, every time I washed them the hem threads got loose and sloppy.  The next time I wanted to sew something I spent so much time trying to set it up, and the thread kept breaking no matter what I did.  I kept re-reading the instruction booklet and trying to figure things out.

  I had no patience, and so it still sits there till this day.  Should have taken advantage of my mother's experience and willingness to teach me, but as a teen I had other things on my mind. Good luck with yours Ruth, I'm sure once you know what you're doing it will be very satisfying to make nice things.  You're very creative and I know you can do it and have fun.  Kudos for taking the first step and buying a machine, it looks like a nice one.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 21, 2017)

My Mom always used one and so does my wife. 

In fact, the wife won't let me near her sewing machine. 
Whenever I've talked about trying to sew or fix something the next thing I hear is, " I'll do it! "

ok..


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a sewing machine and a four spool overlocker. 

My mum started me sewing at nine years on her Singer foot treadle machine. I learned to sew straight by hemming towels that she had bought in a long strip. We cut them into individual towels and hemmed them on the machine.

However, I was never much good at making anything that I would want to wear outside the house. My auntie, who was a dressmaker, made all of my dresses when I was a child and I could never match her skill. I did make PJs for my  kids and the occasional fancy dress costume and I once struggled to make my daughter's summer school uniform dresses but once I returned to work I gave up and bought everything.

Much later in life I had to teach a subject called Design and Technology and this involved one term of sewing. The girls had to make and decorate a T shirt using the electric sewing machines and three spool overlockers. Every lesson they unthreaded the overlockers and they were a nightmare to rethread with 24 teens all waiting noisily for a turn on the machines. Between us the girls and I managed to produce hand painted T shirts that they were happy to wear to bed, if nowhere else.

I decided to buy an overlocker for myself and using this and my old sewing machine I went mad making clothing for the grandchildren. I made T shirts and night shirts. My grandson loved his night shirt styled after a Star Trek uniform. I now make fairy skirts for the child care centre and anything else I might enjoy. I have made a couple of pretty nighties that look rather vintage.

I still buy my clothes but being short, I do all of my own alterations.

My problem now is finding someone who will service the machines. These people are aging and hard to find.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 31, 2017)

Good for you, Ruth.   I know you can do it.  We've seen your other projects.   It just takes patience.


----------



## Lady (Oct 31, 2017)

Ruth// 
A few years back with a little money to spare I too bought a Lockstitch sewing machinevery similar to the one in the photo  And a Overlocking machine , I had been a machinist  a long time ago , Anyway my intention was to make Aprons +cushion cover and other light stuff , maybe Christmas Stockings to sell .. Well i made a couple of pillow slips  and the thread broke , then when i had got it threaded again my Needle broke and it went on like this till I gave up .! When i eventually thought i would give it another go my eyesight was too bad to thread the needle , so for the past 10years they have been gathering dust .

Good luck with yours Ruth, I would love to see what you have made ....


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Camper, when my son was in the 8th grade he made himself a ski hat on my mom's sewing machine. The kids liked it and he made some to sell,as I remember he made quite a bit.



My grandson came to visit. He was only 5 years old and insisted on trying out the sewing machine.

He made himself a simple pencil case with my supervision.  His mom recorded it.  

I haven't used mine for awhile.  I have a few projects in mind.  I want to make a soft cover for my bicycle seat.  I do a lot of bike riding and the seat I have is just one of those off the shelf hard ones.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 31, 2017)

Ruth, your machine looks like one I purchased last year. Years ago I had a Singer floor model but I had quit using it and we needed the space so I sold it. The last few years I have been needing to make repairs on clothes, etc. and didn't have a way to do it without asking my friend. I hated to keep asking her so I decided to purchase a portable model for myself and it works great!


----------



## Don M. (Oct 31, 2017)

My wife has always had a sewing machine...she made our girls lots of clothes when they were growing up...etc.  In recent years she has upgraded to a Bernina sewing machine, and Bernina Serger, set up one of the spare bedrooms as her Hobby room, and makes all sorts of thing for the kids, grandkids and greatgrandkids.  She has been making custom purses for the past few years, and takes a few to a local sewing/quilt shop, and they sell quickly.  She's getting a bit of a reputation, and even has people calling her to have a purse made.  She has her sewing, and I have my big yard/forest...keeps us both active and healthy...so far.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 1, 2017)

Ruth, there are a couple of fabrics and craft stores where you can take sewing lessons for free! Michael's is one. Joanne's is another. Just a few classes; basic stuff about the machine, how to cut fabric, and how to follow instructions on a pattern. It's how I learned initially, and now, after doing it for some years, I'm pretty good.

Some Walmart stores give classes, too, not free but real affordable.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 1, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Ruth, there are a couple of fabrics and craft stores where you can take sewing lessons for free! Michael's is one. Joanne's is another. Just a few classes; basic stuff about the machine, how to cut fabric, and how to follow instructions on a pattern. It's how I learned initially, and now, after doing it for some years, I'm pretty good.
> 
> Some Walmart stores give classes, too, not free but real affordable.



Good idea. I know the Singer Sewing Centers used to offer free sewing lessons. I don't know if they charge now. Some of the fabric stores where I live, the ones that specialize in quilting fabrics, give free lessons. I haven't taken sewing lessons at Michael's but I've taken other kinds of lessons (e.g. cake decorating). They were well-done, professional and fun.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 1, 2017)

I never take lessons of any kind. They always start with the lowest common denominator. It's boring.

Just do it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks to all who suggested lessons. I'm not that great learning in a group setting. I sewed up a couple of curtains and already  realized how I could have done it better. I have to learn at my own pace and I make tons of notes. I think I will be able to accomplish what I want to do by trial and error and probably a lot of thread. My next project is to make a cover for the sewing machine and a shelf in the closet so it is within easy reach.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 2, 2017)

The big push in sewing is toward quilts.

Not for me.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 2, 2017)

I’ve had a 
sewing machine for as far back as I can remember ..

The machine I have now is  also an embroidery machine I recently made these for Christmas swap ,we have a crafty type forum member swap twice a year and members from all over the world get involved 

It’s a Aussie Forum with lots of “friends” world wide 

I almost forgot my swap gift I made was cutlery holders for the Christmas table ..they were mostly made in the embroidery hoop of my 18 year old machine 

I don’t sew allot now days days ,mainly taking up a skirt or two for myself or mending jeans for hubby


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 2, 2017)

Is that by hand or is the embroidery machine programmed?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 2, 2017)

Kadee that is just fantastic. I think my machine can sew appliques,make button holes and sew on a button. I'm a long,long way from attempting that. I love the idea of a Christmas swap maybe in 10 years I'll be good enough to make something to swap,that is if I'm still above ground.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 2, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks to all who suggested lessons. I'm not that great learning in a group setting. I sewed up a couple of curtains and already  realized how I could have done it better. I have to learn at my own pace and I make tons of notes. I think I will be able to accomplish what I want to do by trial and error and probably a lot of thread. My next project is to make a cover for the sewing machine and a shelf in the closet so it is within easy reach.



Ruth, I've seen some excellent how to sew books (and online courses) that take you through projects step by step. I'm only suggesting this because I know how frustrating it can be to learn a skill on your own. There's nearly always an easier way to do things than what you might understand.

My mother was accomplished at sewing, so she got me started. I took a required home ec course where I made an apron I promptly threw away. The teacher lacked patience and was known to blow up at students who had questions, so she wasn't much help. Through the years when I've wanted to learn how to make certain things (like slipcovers), I've bought books on the subject or borrowed them from the library. There's also a wealth of info on how to make whatever out there on the Internet.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 2, 2017)

I keep,all my designs on a program on my old laptop ....and I choose what I want from the designs ..and put them on a floppy disk ...yes my machine is old ...the floppy go’s in the machine ...to sew out the selected design ..the only part of the cutlery holders I had to sew by hand was a small seam on the bottom of the pouches .all the rest were made in the machine embroidery hoop ..including the Santa face ...my machine I’d old but as long as I can use the very old floppy’s if and when I want to make somthing I have no intention of replacing it


----------



## Kadee (Nov 2, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Kadee that is just fantastic. I think my machine can sew appliques,make button holes and sew on a button. I'm a long,long way from attempting that. I love the idea of a Christmas swap maybe in 10 years I'll be good enough to make something to swap,that is if I'm still above ground.


Ruth we have quite a few US members on our friendly site ...it focus on simply living so it’s crafts general chatter cooking ,and the list go’s on,some are good at making cards ,some can quilt some sew ( like me ) some knit ...some make little things out of felt ....ect ...we all have fun swapping little things ....We had a choice if we wanted something Christmas or non Christmas ..I choose non ..and my swap partner made me a clover shaped sewing needle holder ,just love it 
the swap is limited to the value of $10


----------

